# " breakfast sandwich " Trying my round bacon



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

Morning everyone
Sunday morning breakfast sandwich, Had to run out for Some real nice tomatoes for supper. Post later
on way home had a hankering for a breakfast sandwich. Could not find English Muffins. Hate last minute shopping
 So my bacon I made back in July is what I wanted so here goes












Now like I mentioned could not find English Muffins so in a pinch I toasted some hamburger buns 
Topped with mayo. Fried 2 eggs.  bacon egg, cheddar cheese and  tomatoes 











Was not really what I wanted but the taste was there . Bacon was great , not too sweet and salt perfect

BUT the look I got when someone saw the bun.... This is not a Breakfast Sandwich . She smiled said thanks and it tasted good

To day is slicing day, my back bacon and Supper is ready to slice . Coming up later today

Hope everyone is doing well

David


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 3, 2021)

Looks tasty Dave, the cook can call it what he wants


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice job David! That that looks delicious!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 3, 2021)

Awesome looking bacon and sandwich David. Pass me the blood pressure meds. Nice work bud!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

This was supposed to be on there 
This is what today is .
Slicing and prepping for supper
4 Back Bacon and 1 Donair loaf ....I will explain that after tonights supper

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Looks tasty Dave, the cook can call it what he wants



Thanks Jim for the like and the comment

Yes he can , BUT don't confuse the wife  lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job David! That that looks delicious!
> Al



Thanks Al for the like and the comment

It was , but really needed the muffin

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Awesome looking bacon and sandwich David. Pass me the blood pressure meds. Nice work bud!



Thanks Jake for the comment

The bacon was great , but have to be careful with cook because of the sugar. It could burn easy.

Slicing up 4 more loins right now , 1 with Maple extract. Its a test .

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks 


 smokeymose



 DanMcG

For the likes

David


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 3, 2021)

Now that is a handful of breakfast right there. I'll have a cup of coffee with mine please.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 3, 2021)

Sure looks good! Don't ya hate it when ya have your heart  set on something but can't find what you're looking for! And an English muffin would've been great!

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 3, 2021)

Now, that's a sandwich!


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 3, 2021)

That looks outstanding David!! Personally I'd be ll over calling it a breakfast sandwich as well as all over eating it. Excellent job sir and I bet Tracy would go big time for it with the tomatoes. 

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Oct 3, 2021)

Looks fantastic David! Up here, some places use a toasted soft kaiser roll. And they are excellent. So the burger bun isn't far fetched at all. And I'm waiting to hear what a  Donair loaf  is.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 3, 2021)

A fine looking sanny there David, love the little egg holders too, gotta get me some. Like, RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2021)

Love a great Breakfast Sandwich. Looks great...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2021)

Looks Outstanding, David!!
Nice Job!!
Got Me Drooling!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 3, 2021)

Looks delicious Dave. I too picked up some English muffins today to make breakfast sammies. I’m going with sausage.
Im getting ready to do another round of Starbucks style egg bites for the wife, I’ll post that up in a thread. Sv at 171* in little jam jars.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Now that is a handful of breakfast right there. I'll have a cup of coffee with mine please.
> Jim



Thanks Jim for the like's and the comment
They were good and the bacon turned out good

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Sure looks good! Don't ya hate it when ya have your heart  set on something but can't find what you're looking for! And an English muffin would've been great!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan for the like and the comment, 
Yes it was good , but the English muffin is just a nicer holder for the innards. Don't get me wrong we sucked them back pretty quick, lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Now, that's a sandwich!



Thanks SecondHand for the likes and the comment
They were real good 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Looks fantastic David! Up here, some places use a toasted soft kaiser roll. And they are excellent. So the burger bun isn't far fetched at all. And I'm waiting to hear what a  Donair loaf  is.



Thanks Steve for the like and the comment
The kaiser would be good also.

As for the Donair , I just posted the whole history and what they are and how to do. It is long
but it also was a great supper

David


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 3, 2021)

Great looking sandwich Dave.

I've got a couple of those egg rings.  Laughed when I saw them.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> That looks outstanding David!! Personally I'd be ll over calling it a breakfast sandwich as well as all over eating it. Excellent job sir and I bet Tracy would go big time for it with the tomatoes.
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert for the like and the comment
It was a good sandwich. But driving home and than you get a craving for something, than find the right 
parts to make what you want. Hamburger buns was my only option on an early Sunday. It was still great.
And we also like Tracy, love Plum ( Roma ) tomatoes,

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> A fine looking sanny there David, love the little egg holders too, gotta get me some. Like, RAY



Thanks Ray for the like and the comment
Sandwich was real good, and i got those holders for Mona but she never used . I should have cleaned the frying pan a little better . 
They would have sat flatter and the eggs would not have weeped underneath, but all good . They work good

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Love a great Breakfast Sandwich. Looks great...JJ



Thanks Chef for the comment

They were real tasty sandwiches

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Outstanding, David!!
> Nice Job!!
> Got Me Drooling!!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks John for the like and the comment

It was real tasty and good to have as I was just about to do all my slicing today.
My Back Bacon and Donair Loaf 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks


 GATOR240
  for the likes

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks 


 tallbm



 kruizer

For the likes

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Looks delicious Dave. I too picked up some English muffins today to make breakfast sammies. I’m going with sausage.
> Im getting ready to do another round of Starbucks style egg bites for the wife, I’ll post that up in a thread. Sv at 171* in little jam jars.



Thanks Smokin for the like and the comment

Great minds think alike....
The egg bites sound good , cant wait to see this.

I also just sliced up my 4 Back Bacons and 1 Donair loaf. I just posted that . Check it out please , but sorry it is a long post , had to give some history into Donairs
Which I also made for tonights supper

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

one eyed jack said:


> Great looking sandwich Dave.
> 
> I've got a couple of those egg rings.  Laughed when I saw them.



Thanks Jack for the like and the comments

Yes good sandwich , feel a little silly using the rings but I used to have metal ones 
but they went missing, Good thing about the ones I bought Mona is you don't burn your fingers when lifting them off.  lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 3, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Looks fantastic David! Up here, some places use a toasted soft kaiser roll. And they are excellent. So the burger bun isn't far fetched at all. And I'm waiting to hear what a  Donair loaf  is.


Steve I'M trying a link , hope it works

David





__





						Donairs is what we call them, Yero, or Gyro by other areas ( plus Dessert )
					

Donairs is what we call them, Yero, or Gyro are other names depending on where you live. And in most parts of Canada people want the East Coast style of Donair. Which this is.  I worked for a great Chef, Peter. who was Greek and the Donair is a Mediterranean style food, that is cooked  on a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 4, 2021)

Looks great Dave, We've used burger rolls numerous times. Since there's only the two of us now - you have to do something with the other six rolls. Again great looking sammy!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 4, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks great Dave, We've used burger rolls numerous times. Since there's only the two of us now - you have to do something with the other six rolls. Again great looking sammy!!!
> Point for sure
> Chris



  Thanks Chris for the like and the comment
It was a good sandwich and we are in the same boat with all the extra buns in a pack.

The sandwich was just the starter I needed to do all my Back Bacon slicing and the Donair Slicing 
Than the big supper Mona wanted  Donairs , one of her favorites for fast food

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 4, 2021)

Thanks 


 olaf

For the like 

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thanks Chris for the like and the comment
> It was a good sandwich and we are in the same boat with all the extra buns in a pack.
> 
> The sandwich was just the starter I needed to do all my Back Bacon slicing and the Donair Slicing
> ...




It has been just Mrs Bear & I in our house for 30 years.
What She does that works for us, is she "Double Bags" each package of Buns or Rolls, with the bags they come in, and puts them in the Freezer.
Then either the night before or the morning of when we're going to use them, she thaws 2 or 3, or however many we will need. None have been stale, soggy, or any other problems. She puts the rest back in the Freezer for next time we need them.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 4, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


Bearcarver said:


> What She does that works for us, is she "Double Bags" each package of Buns or Rolls, with the bags they come in, and puts them in the Freezer.



Hi Bear,

So Mrs. Bear just puts one bag over the original bun bag and in the freezer and it does not go hard
or soggy because of the second bag.
That I have to try , because I'm for ever throwing out bread from freezer that just sucks. 
Thanks for the tip, or I should say Thanks Mrs. Bear

David


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi Bear,

So Mrs. Bear just puts one bag over the original bun bag and in the freezer and it does not go hard
or soggy because of the second bag.
That I have to try , because I'm for ever throwing out bread from freezer that just sucks.
Thanks for the tip, or I should say Thanks Mrs. Bear

David
[/QUOTE]

LOL---I just double-checked with her, and she said that's what she does, and it works Great. So since you're Thanking her, if it doesn't work, it's also her fault!!!  LOL

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 4, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> So since you're Thanking her, if it doesn't work, it's also her fault!!! LOL



Nice save John ..lol

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 5, 2021)

Another idea for those burger buns or hot dog buns is to make tweebok ( I just realized I have no idea of the spelling of something my wife has made for years! )  basically puts sugar and cinnamon on them and bakes them until somewhat crunchy. Not sure if she uses butter or anything on them first. Would have to double check on that. Or make croutons out of them if they do start getting hard or stale.

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 5, 2021)

Love a good breakfast sandwich , and that looks great . My son has a sandwich maker that , well a pic is easier 
Has 2 chambers . Raw egg  goes in the bottom , and pre cooked meat on top . Heats the meat and cooks the egg . 






When the egg is ready this slides out and the meat drops down . 





Works pretty good for 1 at a time . I have pre cooked frozen sausage patties in the freezer .


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 5, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Works pretty good for 1 at a time . I have pre cooked frozen sausage patties in the freezer .



 Thanks Chop for the like and the comment

That's a cool machine. But one at a time would only work once in a while here . Mona would be done her first one than take the second one  when it comes out. I lose again.

Your patties , and you precook than freeze. That is the right thing to do .

I just made a big batch of egg rolls and froze they in bags of 6 . Should last a couple months

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 5, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> tweebok ( I just realized I have no idea of the spelling of something my wife has made for years!



That sounds good even with not sure what to call it. And croutons  is a good way to reuse. Good thinking. Your not just a pretty face .  

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 6, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> That sounds good even with not sure what to call it. And croutons  is a good way to reuse. Good thinking. Your not just a pretty face .
> 
> David


----------



## mike243 (Dec 10, 2021)

Looks great, Roma tomatoes ? hard to find good maters this time of the year.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 10, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Looks great, Roma tomatoes ? hard to find good maters this time of the year.



Thanks Mike for the like and the comment


Mike we can get them around here no problem 9 times out of 10 . And in that 9 times 8 times they are hard and firm...tomatoes I say.

and the price is /was normally 1.99 pound , but lately $2.99 a pound or more. Heard yesterday food prices around here next year are going up around 7% or 8% above what they are now. This is going to suck

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 10, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Another idea for those burger buns or hot dog buns is to make tweebok ( I just realized I have no idea of the spelling of something my wife has made for years! )  basically puts sugar and cinnamon on them and bakes them until somewhat crunchy. Not sure if she uses butter or anything on them first. Would have to double check on that. Or make croutons out of them if they do start getting hard or stale.
> 
> Ryan



Ryan did you ever find out just what you meant here with the " Tweebok " and how it is done for sure

Thanks

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks


 one eyed jack



 Bearcarver



 Johnny Ray



For the likes on this post from Oct,

Now I want breakfast sandwiches again.  lol.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks 

 zwiller


for the like

David


----------



## DougE (Dec 10, 2021)

Great looking sammie, and that bacon looks delicious, David.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 10, 2021)

DougE said:


> Great looking sammie, and that bacon looks delicious, David.



  The bacon was /is real good Doug.
It was just the way one of the loins was cut , so i  rolled it and tied it for the smoke after the cure. looked pretty cool. And fits in a bun or roll very nice

David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 11, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Ryan did you ever find out just what you meant here with the " Tweebok " and how it is done for sure
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


Absolutely! She takes older buns (stale) , butters them, sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar to your liking and bakes in the oven @300 for roughly 8 to 10 minutes...depending on your oven and how crispy you want them.

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Absolutely! She takes older buns (stale) , butters them, sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar to your liking and bakes in the oven @300 for roughly 8 to 10 minutes...depending on your oven and how crispy you want them.
> 
> Ryan




Hmmm, interesting!!
All I ever did with older buns is cover them with Pizza Sauce, Shredded Mozzarella & Pepperoni, and stick them in the Toaster Oven until the edges turn brown. Gotta try that with my Ninja soon.  Great Bread Pizza!!!

Bear


----------



## aliciamarie (Dec 16, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Morning everyone
> Sunday morning breakfast sandwich, Had to run out for Some real nice tomatoes for supper. Post later
> on way home had a hankering for a breakfast sandwich. Could not find English Muffins. Hate last minute shopping
> So my bacon I made back in July is what I wanted so here goes
> ...


Looking Tasty and yummy


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 16, 2021)

aliciamarie said:


> Looking Tasty and yummy




Thank you for the comment Aliciamarie

They were very good

And welcome to the site, this is a great place to learn and share

David


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 18, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Absolutely! She takes older buns (stale) , butters them, sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar to your liking and bakes in the oven @300 for roughly 8 to 10 minutes...depending on your oven and how crispy you want them.
> 
> Ryan


Zwieback or rusks is the name you were trying to find?  Basically, sweet croutons


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 19, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Zwieback or rusks is the name you were trying to find? Basically, sweet croutons





we now have a name for it 
Thanks 

David


----------

